# Big Loveable Bear, including outfits (Knit)



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

You know that stage babies reach, just before they are crawling or walking, when then become all rounded and chubby? Well this is this bear!!! He is a big chubby bear with baby tummy and large feet and paws, like there is a lot more growing to be done!

The patterns includes directions for dungarees and hooded jacket, great for little ones to dress up their bear. Also included in the pattern is a step by step guide to help you to sew and assemble your bear, full of photos and tips.

Price $5.50/£3.50

http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/159596414/big-loveable-bear?

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/big-loveable-bear


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Gorgeous.... the middle one looks cold brr!


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

Such a cute bear Pat ,I hope you do well with it :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

To me the middle one looks like he is saying: 

"Don't look at me like that, I didn't do it" :lol:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you. The middle one is naked of fur because its the one I used for the step by step photos lol! He does look cold doesn't he?


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Maybe there should be another photo of the other two keeping him warm. 



Gypsycream said:


> Thank you. The middle one is naked of fur because its the one I used for the step by step photos lol! He does look cold doesn't he?


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

They are all just fantastic, as usual!!!!
I'll never forget what my granddaughter said when she "was too old for dolls". She whispered to me, "but I'll never be too old for a teddy bear". Which is very true. They are a wonderful gift for any age.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you  I don't think anyone is too old for a bear, your granddaughter is right. Even Himself admires my bears and gives them a squeeze lol!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Fabulous as always!!such a pleasure to be able to buy these beautiful patterns.Thank you Pat.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you for your purchase Maureen  xx


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Aw. Those feet just can't get any bigger now, can they?! They look so cuddly warm all dressed up. Wouldn't it be fun to line up all your bears, Pat, by size from smallest to largest, one in front of the other? What a fun pic that would be, to see them grow before your eyes!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Its a thought Rainebo, maybe I'll knit them all up one day lol!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Sweet as are all your patterns!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Yes!!! :thumbup:


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

I was waiting for this one! Thank you Pat! You really make me smile. Love your patterns with a passion but especially when I give them away and see those wonderful smiles!


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

PERFECT!!!


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

Could you tell me what the measurements are for this bear, thanks.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

He sits at 13 inches, not sure what his tummy is but its big


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

He is adorable Pat. Your family is growing more beautiful as each new baby is born. I want one now too. BTW the middle bear maybe cold because he dripped his ice-cream down his dungarees and they are now in the wash. Just typical of a big baby. I think his gorgeous little face tells lots of stories. I love him, with his fur coat and without it.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

lol! I can see you making up stories about your bears Chris!


----------



## Ritaw (Nov 25, 2012)

Ooooohhhhh now you have designed a bear after my own heart. Those feet are just wonderfully big and that big tummy is just my thing . Actually looks like my tummy lol .Well done my friend. X


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Love those feet! Like usual a very cute pattern.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Adorable, as always!!!! ;0)


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you Pat, for yet another perfect bear ! I am off to buy he pattern now !


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

Thank you so much, Pat. It's printing right now!


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

awwww u done it again !!!!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

canuckle49 said:


> Thank you Pat, for yet another perfect bear ! I am off to buy he pattern now !


Aww thank you angel, you always purchase my designs, you are so sweet


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

kerrie35094 said:


> Thank you so much, Pat. It's printing right now!


Thank you Kerrie, I hope you enjoy it, its a big bear mind!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> awwww u done it again !!!!


Thank you  Not seen you about for a while, everything OK angel?


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

your chubby bear is just as adorable as all of your other patterns.....such a fan of your patterns Gypsycream! You have made the world a little more "cuddly".....& full of hugs!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Nana5 said:


> your chubby bear is just as adorable as all of your other patterns.....such a fan of your patterns Gypsycream! You have made the world a little more "cuddly".....& full of hugs!


Awww! that is such a sweet thing to say angel xxx


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

You've done it again, gypsycream.. Love your bears.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Adorable.


----------



## cute-n-cuddly-designs (Sep 27, 2012)

Love them all xx


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

Pat, these are so cute! Haven't finished my bear, yet. Had too many things happening in addition to a new puppy. Hope to get back to him and the love he deserves. lol


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

These are purely delightful. Gotta love those Feet! Oh and the outfits you have made are perfect! Winners every one!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

They are sooo cute, just want to grab and cuddle them!
Another winner from Gypsycream. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Awwww!!! Pat, this bear is superb. What a big fellow he is too.

As always they are so delightful and professional. Their clothes are beautiful.

You need to design these clothes for babies, they are so lovely. Clever, clever, as always. Always in awe of you Pat, a very clever designer.

Will be out of action for up to 6 weeks. We start work on Monday for our Federal election. As you know, voting is compulsory in Australia so we run a Pre-Poll centre which allows people who will be absent on election day, for any number of reasons. This runs for 3 weeks before the election then we will do scrutiny after (re-counting and checking the many ballot papers)

With the house build we decided this would come in very handy.

Catch you soon.

Hugs

Leanna x


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you Leanna. Baby clothes lol! Nope!!

Good luck with the election and house building  See you soon xx


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

Ordered this waiting for it to arrive Anita


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

wilnita said:


> Ordered this waiting for it to arrive Anita


Anita, Did you purchase from Craftsy? it should be an instant download.


----------



## mjensen (Jun 4, 2013)

I just love the bears. Someday I am going to make a couple. You do wonderful work. I just love them.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you  You really should try one, they are a fun knit!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Thank you  You really should try one, they are a fun knit!


They are really fun and forgiving!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Thank you  You really should try one, they are a fun knit!


oops double post, again. drat!


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

from Delicious Crochet took my money from acc. but nothing yet
will know better next time
Anita


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

I don't think you've purchased this bear then Anita. This is a knitted bear and I only sell via Etsy and Craftsy.


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

You are so right I ordered a Llama LoL .Oh well now I have ordered your new bear as well . Thank you for pointing this out to me :thumbup: Anita


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Yeeeeaaaa. I've got the pattern now. The only problem is.... I've still got a load of others to go through first. That is the problem with your patterns, Pat; the decision of which one to try next is changing continually. Maybe I should make a list and cross off when completed. Thank you for this beautiful baby. I love him already.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Aww! thank you Chris


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

chris kelly said:


> Yeeeeaaaa. I've got the pattern now. The only problem is.... I've still got a load of others to go through first. That is the problem with your patterns, Pat; the decision of which one to try next is changing continually. Maybe I should make a list and cross off when completed. Thank you for this beautiful baby. I love him already.


I have the same problem.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

I'll just say thank you and smile


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Just had to get the lion and puppy!


----------



## mspiggy211 (Apr 15, 2011)

love it what yarn did you use?


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you, I use Ice Yarn from Yarn Paradise, its far better than anything I can find in the UK


----------



## mspiggy211 (Apr 15, 2011)

gypsycream what us yarn can I use? I would love to use ice but thing shipping might be high.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm not that familiar with US brands. I've heard of Lion Brand Fun Fur and I'm sure Red Heart does one too. Perhaps it would be a good idea to browse some of the yarn websites and see what's available. Sorry I'm not very helpful on this


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

mspiggy211 said:


> gypsycream what us yarn can I use? I would love to use ice but thing shipping might be high.


Yes, their shipping is high, but it only takes two to three days and the yarn is so cheap that if you divide it out with the shipping it is sometimes cheaper than the yarn in the US with our tax.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Going to check that out, thanks.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

sooooo cute. Love the back detailxx


----------



## LunaC70 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

